# Ice cream bowls



## theglenofdoom (Oct 25, 2019)

This whole silly journey started with the bowl that I made at Rockler during a class. I wanted a wooden Ice Cream bowl like the ones I used to eat ice cream out of as a kid... since then, I have made a few... each of them looks different, I have NEVER been able to completely replicate a shape and I think I like it that way... each unique, and hopefully each owner will be happy that the bowl makes their ice cream taste better. I have been fortunate, the wood I have used has had stunning chatoyance, and I have been quite pleased with the way they came out. All figured maple.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 7 | Informative 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 25, 2019)

Those are awesome bowls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 25, 2019)

Great looking bowls, but they are way too small for my use!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DKMD (Oct 25, 2019)

Nicely done!


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 25, 2019)

Pretty bowls!


----------



## phinds (Oct 25, 2019)

Very nice. How do you recommend cleaning them?


----------



## TimR (Oct 25, 2019)

Very cool. The chatoyance is awesome, and I’d have to agree with liking the variability in appearance and not looking cookie cutter...one can get that at Target...boring. 
Well done!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 25, 2019)

Very very cool. What did you use for a finish?


----------



## William Tanner (Oct 26, 2019)

Also wondering about the finish.


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 26, 2019)

Super nice! Nothing like re-creating something from your past. Sure like the wood you used. Chuck


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 26, 2019)

Some bowls are held for charity, some for fancy....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Some bowls are held for charity, some for fancy....



But when they're held with ice cream,
They're the bowls that I like best.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Diver Temple (Oct 30, 2019)

Absolutely beautiful! But how old do you have to be to remember back before they invented the ceramic bowl???


----------



## Diver Temple (Oct 30, 2019)

phinds said:


> Very nice. How do you recommend cleaning them?


depending on the contents, use your tongue!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

